# How To: Hot Burning Coals



## Joeann King (Sep 13, 2012)

loach160 said:


> *Hot Burning Coals*
> 
> The Hot Burning Coals prop is a dramatic effect that is fairly simple to build. The “coals” can be placed under a cauldron, in an open fire pit, or just about anywhere you need to have fire in your haunt without the heat.
> 
> ...


----------



## Left hand jo (Aug 14, 2012)

I love this , can't wait to try it , gonna stop for supplies tomorrow


----------



## Here2scareU (Jun 23, 2010)

I made this yesterday and it is fantastic! Thanks for sharing Joann!


----------



## kryptkeeper (Feb 18, 2008)

looks awesome


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

So awesome. You have great ideas, thanks for posting!


----------

